# Hbm dmc 9012



## GS-Harri (15 August 2011)

Hallo,

wir setzen in einer Prüfmaschinen einen Kraftmessverstärker von Hottinger Bladwin Messtechnik (HBM) ein. Dieser stellte letzte Woche denn Dienst ein und ich konnte meine Reserve, die ich vor ein paar Jahren in der Bucht geschossen hatte, einbauen.

Jetzt sind wir ersatzteiltechnisch blank.

Wenn also noch einer so ein Teil hat und verkaufen will, würde ich mich über ein Angebot freuen.

Grüße

Harri


----------



## onefortheo (12 Oktober 2011)

*Hbm dmc 9012 a*

Hallo, Harri,

ich ahbe deinen Artikel in diesem Forum gelesen da ich auf der Suche nach Info zu diesem Meßgerät bin - vor allem was den Wert eines intakten Gerätes betrifft...

Kannst du mir weiterhelfen?

Danke und Gruß,

Stephan


----------



## GS-Harri (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

ich habe erst heute deinen Beitrag gelesen, ich bitte um Entschuldigung.
Wenn alles planmäßig läuft, haben wir ab Januar 2012 2 funktionsfähige Geräte übrig. 
Ich habe vor 2 Jahren in der Bucht für das Ersatzgerät ca 900€ bezahlt.

Grüße

Harri


----------

